# Adrenochrome



## Kassidy (Dec 15, 2007)

so whats up with this shit? i found a place that makes the stuff its like 300 bucks for 5grams of pure adrenochrome powder. You know Fear and Loathing made the shit famous. well i always that it was made up or tooo good to be true. i have the link in my email i will try and dig it out later. but it says its pure. i asked for a quatergram sample from the company. i just have to pay the shipping for it. since there is no law against the use of it i had no problem ordering it. i guess i will see when it comes in the mail. only cost me 7bucks to pay for shipping.


----------



## thegtiguy (Dec 15, 2007)

Man, it has taken me 3 months to remember where the hell your avatar is from. Everytime I see it, I know it looks familiar and finally it just clicked...The Yellow Submarine


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Dec 15, 2007)

What is it?


----------



## yurple (Dec 15, 2007)

I quoted a reliable source on this one...


"WOW, some place is trying to sell that? It's a fictional drug, totally made up.

Well, let me rephrase that. It's a real substance, thats really called carbazochrome, and it comes from simply oxidizing pure Adrenaline from a gland.

But it doesn't do anything as a drug if you take it, besides some stuff related to blood pressure and breathing.. can't remember exactly what. All I know is that it's the only drug Hunter S Thompson "made up" in his story.

I hope that website isn't trying to sell it as a recreational drug?"


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 15, 2007)

ivebeencanceled said:


> What is it?


adrenochrome? you ever see Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas? its the drug he takes last, pure adrenaline, a penal gland. so i found a place in europe that makes synthetic adrenochrome. he tripped balls on the movie. cost me 7bucks. so what the fuck i got me a little. atleast thats what they say it is....


----------



## DMTER (Dec 15, 2007)

Ive heard mixed things on adrenochrome but never tried it i took a liquid vial of norepinephrine and had a fun speedy kind of time. but im interested in hearing the outcome order some and tell us whats up peace love and light.


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 16, 2007)

no its not selling it as a drug. as a research chemical. i found a site that you can order just about any type of chemical. all you need is the right paper work...


----------



## yurple (Dec 16, 2007)

It's not gonna get you high.

edits: It's not very smart to use RSC


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 16, 2007)

Kassidy said:


> adrenochrome? you ever see Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas? its the drug he takes last, pure adrenaline, a penal gland. so i found a place in europe that makes synthetic adrenochrome. he tripped balls on the movie. cost me 7bucks. so what the fuck i got me a little. atleast thats what they say it is....


 So, it's on the way then? 

I have seen the movie/read the book 100's of times, I've actualy read a few books by H.S.T. I have also read that the chemical is not psychoactive.

Please, let me know how it goes. Maybe, write a detailed diary about your experience. Maybe what they did in the movie was an alteration of the chemical too?


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 16, 2007)

yurple said:


> It's not gonna get you high.
> 
> edits: It's not very smart to use RSC


 Have you tried it, or are you just quoting what you read


----------



## yurple (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, the info I got on that came from the head moderator of bluelight, when it comes to drugs hes the man


----------



## yurple (Dec 16, 2007)

Same guy told me that that specific research chemical is used in variation with breathing/blood pressure....be careful with it.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 17, 2007)

From what I have read it sounds like it could be used to enhance LSD or Mescaline, like a wild form of STP. Maybe this is why H.S.T's experience was so crazy, because he was doing LSD and Peyote all day, plus who knows what else? Theoretically speaking of course! 

 The only reason I was asking where you came about that info is because you are trying to say "it will not get you high", have you ever had an adrenaline rush when tripping before? It intensifies the trip by 1,000, I think!

 I ate 7 green geltabs one day and almost was attacked by a rotwiler in my neighborhood. After the attack, which I fled from up a tree, I felt like my face was full of too much blood and my head was going to explode. When the dog was gone I climbed down from the tree and felt like I could see my thoughts, which were going in circles rapidly. When I got home I put in a video called Snuff Video Volume Green. Everything was completly distorted and all I could hear was gargling. Which passed and turned back into a normal LSD trip when my adrenalin rush was gone.

 Has anyone else had an enhanced LSD/Mescaline experience with their adrenaline pumping?


----------



## yurple (Dec 17, 2007)

yurple said:


> I quoted a reliable source on this one...
> 
> 
> "WOW, some place is trying to sell that? It's a fictional drug, totally made up.
> ...




.....................................................


----------



## yurple (Dec 17, 2007)

Erowid Adrenochrome Vault


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 19, 2007)

ChemExper - catalog of chemicals suppliers, physical characteristics and search engine

search it up, adrenochrome, yea i agree with ya yurple i always thought that too! but fuck ya know it would still be badass to have a little pack that said adrenochrome on it. the other thing is who knows what im actually getting too?


----------



## charlesiii (Dec 19, 2007)

Kassidy said:


> adrenochrome? you ever see Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas? its the drug he takes last, pure adrenaline, a penal gland. ....


A penal gland?  maybe an adrenal gland lol


----------

